# Door frame cracked under hinge



## jwiens (Jan 2, 2015)

I live in a 1946 home. The door that is broken most likely has lead paint below some layers. Recently the frame became cracked under the upper hinge. Is there a way to fix it without needing to chisel or sand the paint? The screws keep coming loose and then we can't close the door. Thanks so much!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

take the screws out, move the hinge . put glue and toothpicks in the holes. nest day predrill and put lomger screws in.
or, perhaps, just longer screws will work.

i drill a hole for a dowl and glue that in, then predrill with longer screws.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As said by Fixn, glue in some toothpicks ( the round or square type, not the flat), or golf tees, or dowels.

then drill a pilot hole and use long screws to go into the jack stud as well as the main stud.


ED


----------



## jwiens (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you! I want to make sure I understand correctly. I am taking off the hinge temporarily, but putting it back in the same place after I fix the holes?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

don't even take it off. just the loose screws and swing the hing out of the way. then have at it.
then use the hinge to center your pilot holes.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

jwiens said:


> Thank you! I want to make sure I understand correctly. I am taking off the hinge temporarily, but putting it back in the same place after I fix the holes?
> 
> Thanks so much.


That is correct. :thumbsup:

ED


----------



## jwiens (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks again! So glad I can fix it and not have to remove it. Already doing way to many other projects.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Or you could push the hinge pin out, remove just the side where it is loose, fix the holes, reinstall the hinge half, drill pilots, not too deep, just through the cracked jamb. then LONGER screws.


ED


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Wait... Before doing that work, open the door and put a wedge under the far side. Otherwise, if that is a solid door or if you only have 2 hinges, you risk ripping the door off of the other hinge because of the weight of the door.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------

